# Oakthorpe lake...?



## Riggu2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Not sure this is really qualifies as a lake but I might head there Saturday afternoon since the motors getting repaired. At least I can still get out with the trolling motor. Anybody fish this place recently or ever? What will work this early?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Emma on point (Jan 25, 2013)

I've done ok with cranks this early there nothing huge but it was fun ..... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

it's about 1-2 miles from where I live. I hate to sound negative, but I would not suggest using the ramp. its off a dead end road with no occupied houses, you will pass gutted houses and flattened trailers. one of the only areas around here that's not good to go to - Fishing from the dam is ok - it's off a main road and a safe area, but back by the ramp you might get your gas siphoned, or car broken into. since the road to the ramp is a remote area, it's become a hangout for druggies back there. Listening to the fire scanner here, there have been quite a few times on runs back in that area where they are told by the dispatcher to wait for law enforcement before proceeding. I did go there one time, kept the truck parked close to the water so I could keep an eye on it. Later that week someone from OGF was back there and lost most of their gas while they were on the lake.


----------



## Emma on point (Jan 25, 2013)

Good god I had no idea ... Just another lesson learned on OGF! I was there two years ago without any problems I did see the houses and trailers but didn't think anything of it .. Got to love scumbags.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Riggu2 (Mar 10, 2013)

I was going to take my five year old son out with me so a HUGE thanks for the heads up. No need to expose the little guy to that side of life. Is rush creek lake good this time of year? We've got a birthday party down in Pickerington and I'm trying to skip out early and get some spring fever fishing in!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

If your going to be in Picktown, Buckeye Lake might be closer then Rush Creek or Oakthorpe.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I Have heard the same thing about back there. I guess it has decent catfish but is a sketchy area. I would never think it being the location outside thornville but i guess there are areas like that everywhere.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yeah Oakthorpe is a very scary area - The last time I was there was 3 years ago and about got my boat stuck trying to get it back on the trailer. Luckly I had a friend with me that was able to help.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm not sure about rush creek this time of year - Since I have had my boat, I've missed the spring due to motor problems. If you are not taking a boat,an easy spot to get to that is good fishing - from SR 22 at Rushville, go east - you will see a sign pointing to the left for the lake (it's the first left outside of Rushville. when you get closer to the lake there is a small bridge with a couple of places you can pull off. once you cross the bridge, follow the water until you get to the main lake. Fish off the point where the cove you were walking next to meets the main lake. with a boat using a trolling motor, I would go to the right of the ramp and work that area. with just a trolling motor, watch the wind - there is nothing to stop it west of the lake and the land to the west will channel the wind towards the lake - if the wind picks up you could have a long trip back with just the trolling motor.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

Shaun69007 said:


> I Have heard the same thing about back there. I guess it has decent catfish but is a sketchy area. I would never think it being the location outside thornville but i guess there are areas like that everywhere.


It's just that one small area - there are nice homes on Indian run that runs along side the lake, but once you turn onto Grub rd (dead ends at the ramp) it becomes a no-mans land. about 5 years ago someone out there was taking pot shots a boats on the lake. That seems to have been taken care of, but that one small area is the only place like that around here - I feel safe everywhere else in the county but there.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I love Oakthorpe...the lily pads, the quiet countryside, the smell of crystal meth brewing...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Seems to me someone posted last year about DNR doing a electro shock and they said it wouldn't surprise them (DNR) if the next state record bass comes from this place.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Dovans I completely agree its those kinda places that hold the biggins the places they (most people) say has nothing are those spots where the giants lurk


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Head on up out to buckeye its safe easy access and some fish being caught at times from shore, North shore take some 1/8 ounce jigs an twisters and a suspending bait or two.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

BassBoss said:


> Dovans I completely agree its those kinda places that hold the biggins the places they (most people) say has nothing are those spots where the giants lurk
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No one said it had "nothing," just that there have been reports of bad things happening in the past: breakins, pot shots, etc. Do a search on past posts. It wouldn't surprise me if a state record came from Oakthorpe, especially in the spring. It has the perfect habitat for big bass.

For the record, I have been there about half a dozen times or more without a problem. But, that road to the ramp winds way back in there past some really bad looking "homes."


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Oakthorp was reviewed in last months sportsman's newspaper. I've spent some time on that lake, never caught anything big but It looks good. I also heard the rumors of gas getting stolen and cars being broken into. I also heard rumors that Oakthorp had some pike in it, but the ODNR's electro shock survey never turned up any.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

I know the old Ohio Fisherman magazine used to recommend it as central Ohio pike fishery. But that was back in the 80's.


----------

